# sugarbush or jay peak



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Korey said:


> so i will get free lift tickets for donating blood at my local hospital. which one should i get.
> 
> its my first season as a snowboarder, but i can do the "blacks" here in PA (camelback) without a problem, so im guessing the mountain that has more or less intermediate runs is better. I have always ski'd at Stowe but want to try something different this year.
> 
> ...


To rank em......
3. Sugarbush. Easiest to get to and gets decent snowfall(288 in/year), Good Vert (2600ft) only drawback is it is the smallest....(600 Acres) 
2. Smuggs. Little further than Bush, similar snowfall and vert, but twice the acreage!
1. Sugarloaf- If you want to make a weekend of it, I'd suggest hitting-up the Loaf. Only above-tree riding in the east (unless you brave the face under the Tram at Jay). YOu have to hike up to it a bit, but its a pretty cool experience. The vert is a little bigger with 2800 ft and 1400 Acres. Only problem is that it gets the least amount of snow (200in). I think their snowiest months are march and, actually, april!

Never been to Smuggs or Bush (will do Sugarbush this year), but had a BLAST at Sugarloaf!


----------



## Korey (Oct 30, 2009)

alright cool thanks so much. i guess i'll look into some cheap hotels or whatever and see what i can come up with at those top three.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Thumbs up to Sugarbush on this list.


----------

